# Blue havanese



## amrileb7 (Mar 11, 2011)

...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry was blue-ish as a pup but then went grey.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

BLUE? never heard of it!? are there pictures somewhere!??


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Haven't seen any blue Hav in the forum. 

My Toby has Blue skin, but his hair is just Black with some white markings. For what I know if his pedigree, there is no blue gene there. But Tom King may know more about that, than me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Haven't seen any blue Hav in the forum.
> 
> My Toby has Blue skin, but his hair is just Black with some white markings. For what I know if his pedigree, there is no blue gene there. But Tom King may know more about that, than me.


But his nose, lips and edge of eyes are black, right? Blue Havanese are like Chocolates, in that their noses, eyeliner and lips are not black, but in "blues" must be a shade of "blue" (really greyish) and in Chocolates, must be a shade of brown.

It doesn't matter what color the coat is, even if it LOOKS brown or blue, if the dog has black nose, eye lids and lips, it's not a chocolate or blue.

I had read at one point that these colors were caused by a dilute gene. More recently, I've read that they are not. That they are caused by a different gene.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I remember someone here a few years ago mentioning a study that blues were prone to health problems.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I saw one that looked pretty blue, but wasn't a true blue but really a silvering one. There are studies about the blue gene, but I haven't really read them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Would love to see pictures of your Cuban Havs. I thought Cash might be blue. As a puppy he looked like he was dipped in grape juice... He was a shiny black but just had this eggplant glow to him. Since then (he is now 5) he has become pretty charcoal. His eyes are much lighter than Jasper's, a medium warm brown. But his nose and eye pigment is definitely black, and I thought blues had liver colored pigment.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

Interesting about the Cuban blues. Does your carrier have the dog Puppy in the pedigree. I've heard some say that he may have been blue. I have Hav's with the blue coats but they have black pigment.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

amrileb7 said:


> Missy I have to post photos,have tons of them but I'm real bad at downloading photos here


 Thats to bad I would love to see pictures. If you need help PM me and I could give you my email address and then I could post the pictures for you


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

krandall said:


> But his nose, lips and edge of eyes are black, right? Blue Havanese are like Chocolates, in that their noses, eyeliner and lips are not black, but in "blues" must be a shade of "blue" (really greyish) and in Chocolates, must be a shade of brown...


Yes, his nose and Lips are black but the rim of his eyes is greyish.


----------

